# Sounds of the 60's



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

Post your favourite songs from the 60's here.Iwill start it off with a couple.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg7jzi9JAkw&feature=PlayList&p=54B26C8B60A33C82&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpErJWSIg0[/ame]



Both timeless classics.


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJcjrxp1XiM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XJcjrxp1XiM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HB6l4i-zA_Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HB6l4i-zA_Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the first Stones song I can remember, I was 4 years old at the time.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzjLX7BjJJM[/ame]


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

this is the first one i remember, i was 10

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ss02sfQinxI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ss02sfQinxI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPXnoLAEUSQ[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UKvpONl3No&feature=PlayList&p=B91E7DCE1CF0DEFD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=14[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

and the best mothering song of the 60s

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y&feature=PlayList&p=F8F2FF74877F3342&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

oktay this was one of my all time favorites from hendrix, most people just never "got it"  lol

i iz special

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eYujGuGJmM[/ame]


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LO3pfEVT9CU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LO3pfEVT9CU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr8l0DjB2Ss[/ame]

make out songs:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Z_hskvz1M[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2009)

Favorite song of the 60s?

_Man! M_usic changed so much in that decade (as did I since I went from 10 to 20) that that's hard to say.

Here's something I really like when I was about 10


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dDs_N3kGQk[/ame]

And here's something I really liked back in 68 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__gbjs5TauQ[/ame]

What did I not include?

Phil specter's Wall of sound bands, the Beach boys, the Beatles, the Philly sound, the girl bands like the Chantrells, the soul music like the Drifters, Little Anthony and the Lmperials, Aretha Franklin and all the MOTOWN, bands like Crosby Still Nash and Young....

Man there was so much music choose and it went through so many changes choosing what was best of that era is simply not possible.

Musice wasn't ALL the same then...for example here's a *HUGE hit* that doesn't sound ANYTHING like what most people think of when they think of the 1960s.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3JdzUUuH4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__gbjs5TauQ"][/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

omg loved white room and who the hell ever got "mcarthurs park" and that damned cake left out in the rain?


even i wasnt that special


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

My favourite Merseybeat band of the 60's was Freddie and the Dreamers, people often mistake them and Gery and the Pacemakers because they have a similar sound but Freddie used to dance around like a lunatic which used to amuse me when I was a little lad

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ImLhAbLT4c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

Best decade of music...ever.


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EXRPxC-5bE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EXRPxC-5bE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

My two favorites, hands down:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eIwfym0TbY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/ame]


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

Dis said:


> My two favorites, hands down:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eIwfym0TbY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8



i saw them both, probably before you were born.


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9DVJE_bhVU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9DVJE_bhVU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dis (Apr 18, 2009)

del said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > My two favorites, hands down:
> ...



Good music stands the rest of my being born.


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2009)

I was _such _a Moody Blues fan.

I used to listen to them when I was working nights in a closed unit pyschiatric ward.

Rock was experimenting with full orchestral treatments and it worked beautifully, too.


Remember the early Bee-Gees?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCRqAzCevsY[/ame]​


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2009)

double post removal


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

editec said:


> double post removal



have you seen my wife, mr jones?


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

and this is without getting to the Who.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0IM7Mvg80w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U0IM7Mvg80w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q5C710lnPfQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q5C710lnPfQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pnfvgTPQqt8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pnfvgTPQqt8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tg3kDQIhXrU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tg3kDQIhXrU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L--cqAI3IUI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L--cqAI3IUI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2009)

Jill, not sure of your age and too polite to ask (or care) but you must have listened 77 WABC, right?

Remember Dj's like Cousin Brucie and  Herb Oscar Anderson?  

_Be my Baby_....WOW...great tune.

Remember Gene Pitney?  Here's the song of every kid who felt sorry for him/herself the early 60s.   Poor us, huh?

We had it _SO_ hard.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5BfjNdItBw[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Missed the 60's... love the music. My own era... more Kiss to Madonna to the Knack..the Clash... Blondie to Nirvana and Chili Peppers. And Springsteen (Born to run on...) and Jackson Browne (Running on Empty on).

Not bad either... but not the 60's. 

I have a special soft spot for that music.

You can still hear cousin brucie on satellite radio, i think. but my own personal fave DJ's are Dave Herman and Carol Miller.... oh...and for eclctic... Idiot's Delight with vin scelsa.

oh wait... I thnk I listened to some ABC til they went talk. But WNEW on FM was better.


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone remember this song?I don't know if Rolf Harris made it over there.I like this video, it made me smile.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF4sRyNP3UQ[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 18, 2009)

More importantly, will Newcastle survive the drop!


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

She almost cracks up but just about manages to hold it all together


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> More importantly, will Newcastle survive the drop!




I have everything crossed but I am running out of optimism.


----------



## roomy (Apr 18, 2009)

We could start a whole new thread on Bee Gee songs.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2009)

Always had a spot for the Monkees.  I was a kid and remember them well.  Maybe not the icons of the 60's like so many other bands, but still  . . . . 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Always had a spot for the Monkees.  I was a kid and remember them well.  Maybe not the icons of the 60's like so many other bands, but still  . . . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing



the Monkee's actually had some very famous songwriters writing for them.

my favorite Monkee's song.

and he was cute, wasn't he? 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kG34bDwJcVc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kG34bDwJcVc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 18, 2009)

The Yardbirds
Their first guitarist was Eric Clapton, followed by Jeff Beck, and finally Jimmie Page.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTO7WVxjz3A&feature=PlayList&p=3D088D9B2E5C6348&index=7&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rg9TcfkG1E&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSTuONwPaN8&feature=PlayList&p=3D088D9B2E5C6348&index=8&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HIgqFnvik[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kWexhbYaOY&feature=PlayList&p=967ABC879592FA6C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58mQvW0ROag&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Always had a spot for the Monkees.  I was a kid and remember them well.  Maybe not the icons of the 60's like so many other bands, but still  . . . .
> ...



Yup, Boyce and Hart, Neil Diamond.  I always liked their songs and music.  Pop but fun.  Davy was adorable . . . I always like Micky cause he was funny.  

I always liked Pleasant Valley Sunday, Laugh, Zilch, Valleri Randy Scouse Git, Take a Giant Step . . . lol I'm browsing last.fm right now listening to them.  Hmmm I think my ipod is lonely and needs some Monkees food!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

i am so sick of you lame youngster....here is the song of the 60s...a whole new trend began...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpE3Fv9W--A[/ame]


for you wee ones...they had a tv show...and yea that is cher...she is that damned old and yea that is sonny bono....a politician who died in a skiing accident....


----------



## Luissa (Apr 18, 2009)

Love the Beach Boys! I can play this song on the clarinet, aren't I talented.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_KY_d9MQv8[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

and another one:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GVE7lRZuFM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoefwGXQ8zc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4p7prURvIk[/ame]

you know i may not know shit about anything that happened after the 80s....i have echo and article to tell me shit like that....but i do know my music between the 50's and the late 70's

yall really suck.....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

oktay i am gonna go out and feel all superior to yall....sloop on a clarinet?  hmmm i dont know how i feel about that...


later ....its really pretty here


----------



## del (Apr 18, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Love the Beach Boys! I can play this song on the clarinet, aren't I talented.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_KY_d9MQv8


 
I loved that song too.

I can actually probably still play it on a chomomatic harmonica.


----------



## editec (Apr 18, 2009)

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 
Odd that you remembered this one.

I was just singing that song to myself yesterday as I was crossing the Bucksport Bridge.

Found I couldn't remember all the lyrics.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 18, 2009)

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZt5Q-u4crc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



OMG I love that song!  I was a kid when it came out but remember it very well.

They made a movie about it in 1976 with Robbie Benson.


----------



## American Horse (Apr 18, 2009)

roomy said:


> Post your favourite songs from the 60's here.Iwill start it off with a couple....


"House of the Rising Sun" is a super choice roomy -  I don't think it can be bested! During that late summer of 64 you couldn't come into the barracks without hearing that blasting away.  Nothing else of the 60's resonates like that one does for me, but I'm sure it's but a function of our own age.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_UILNwWrc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbWULu5_nXI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqLzpcV3OD8&feature=PlayList&p=5D5AD55E5A962E57&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riOnVUJAo3k&feature=PlayList&p=FF62B0E5B66007A3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op2U-qGUDkg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and the best mothering song of the 60s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ...877F3342&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18



ITS THE SHORT VERSION...........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOErZuzZpS8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOGRTLn2uKY[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD9mCp8SifM[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

yea its the shorter version.....shall i post alices restaurant?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_7C0QGkiVo[/ame]

it is good to see that arlo didnt inherit huntington's from his father....


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJMnES7WoT4[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ11y7pYl-8&feature=PlayList&p=B3AD0A46840A5379&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 18, 2009)

My (older) sisters introduced me to the music of the 60s and I'm glad they did.  There was a lot of great raw talent back then.  

[YOUTUBE]9muzyOd4Lh8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PbWULu5_nXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

worse concert i ever attended...the stones....greensboro nc....70s...

i just love the 60's music

why are yall posting mostly men?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JygvU2haTTo&feature=PlayList&p=EB48E625F682319F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=21[/ame]

by The Chambers Bros.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2009)

there was a song...janis ian?  cause a big stir

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW_rYLoIR08[/ame]

now it may be early 70s


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op-BEg5728A[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhfirJVkqx8[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MAQRSjHOY[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sagyPyT62Xk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwXBAMnJu-4[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN5d4TY-wHM[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkMVdXPPTMY&feature=PlayList&p=DBDF6C07E4C59965&index=60[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 18, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyM4HibS12M[/ame]


----------



## roomy (Apr 19, 2009)

American Horse said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> > Post your favourite songs from the 60's here.Iwill start it off with a couple....
> ...



It is a karaoke favourite of mine and 'The Animals' are Geordie boys just like me.


----------



## roomy (Apr 19, 2009)

I must admit I was expecting more Rock'n'roll? nobody like Chuck Berry, Jerry lee Lewis, Little Richard, Richie valens, Buddy Holly et al?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

roomy said:


> I must admit I was expecting more Rock'n'roll? nobody like Chuck Berry, Jerry lee Lewis, Little Richard, Richie valens, Buddy Holly et al?



they are mostly 50's....maybe a 50;s thread?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0IuBnUhWxY[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

this was considered by one music poll to be the song of the decade.....one of the better ones anyway
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hoopfp5iaKw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hoopfp5iaKw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1QWk0gd8K0[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqg3kcwAgso[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np5CSSHdUOA[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2009)

strange video.....but its the long version

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn5RcHp-eyA[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 22, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKbrix8S6xU[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

from...Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTR06YItGVo[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2009)

one of the first great psychedelic tunes.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpV2CnJUa0E[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 24, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nNXi66N2oc[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

and from the summer of loooove we have...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIy7Ch4M84[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

a historical classic.....this song was on all 4 music charts at once...Rock,Pop,Country and R&B
the ONLY female ever to accomplish this.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zQ1repfXVM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

one of the 1st and greatest Psychedelic tunes....from 1966....this guy had an ELECTRIC jug!!....LOL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6gRqMthSKs[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

good one Meister.....here is one from the REAL Fleetwood Mac....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYBQdXv0BhM[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdlOUBxO348[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

the first rock band i know of to record with a full classical orchestra.....1967

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkgm1yGgbM[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

the original Pink Floyd....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIDzuyt9gHA[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrljWGIHB7c[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

they do this song live pretty good....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crWB-cXNEVU[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

one of their better ones....the few they had.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Aj4rmutIqA[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

a little nostalgia.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRGbqO6FzZI[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

back to being serious.....one of the 60's top five guitarist and Harp players....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkI-E0QKSN8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

some great psychedelic stuff....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvGa6OJsLkM&feature=PlayList&p=7544EF7C22450E46&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=88[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

one of the great Quick Silver tunes from 67-68...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3A6-1BNHio[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QsSc95pPPY[/ame]


----------



## Said1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Gush*

I love Stephen Stills.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6NI4n8A2L8[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG2qVcff04g[/ame]

Early Rick Derringer fame.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Jh4KjPP-o[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tenV9Din7K4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 27, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4uPp69TMLI&feature=PlayList&p=48D509FC4603050E&index=15[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKbo4Urqo2E[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 28, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FA85RO89HA[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fo3JnRZ5Vk&feature=PlayList&p=566F4062965ACD0F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=60[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

a great tune from 1965.....video is good too....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxuqUNKqj6E[/ame]

also from 65....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt4lVNAZ6FI[/ame]

and yet another great tune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cin0QzuEss[/ame]

and of course a little Jimi....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwCBh0z3Hs[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 2, 2009)

the first band to challenge the Beatles....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_xT5HSbYlg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 3, 2009)

another lost one.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Xc8l_uRFg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 4, 2009)

these guys were pretty good....around 66....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH0kuLQgL04[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 5, 2009)

the original DP.....1969

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZkJzgoZCMQ[/ame]


----------



## del (May 5, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/18Sua_QTDs0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/18Sua_QTDs0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister (May 5, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (May 5, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzeICoYMo44[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (May 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HgdjS0H1CI[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (May 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xSbsKHfMFE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6J-RdkLzd0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2009)

edthecynic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xSbsKHfMFE&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6J-RdkLzd0&feature=related



seen these guys open up for Cream,right about at this time....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2009)

i know a guy who CLAIMS he played miniature golf with these guys one Sat. night at the Disneyland Hotel....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP1w5Hl8D0E[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2009)

FROM 1969.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8[/ame]


----------



## Lucklaster (May 10, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cp_3NEWTzU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cp_3NEWTzU[/ame]

Traffic -- Paper Sun


----------



## edthecynic (May 10, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2xRYw3DmRY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (May 10, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq5oJaqDf7U[/ame]


----------



## del (May 11, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGCWIPOad5w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGCWIPOad5w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 11, 2009)

video has a few skips....only one i could find.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49DxfpW3Zfw[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cckp_8xYF1k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4w1Mp6Mce4]YouTube - Bruce Channel - Hey! Baby[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 9, 2009)

from 1965.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n03a7cLf0M]YouTube - Lies - The Knickerbockers[/ame]

from 67.....the Rhythm Guitar player is the older brother of Malcolm and Agnus Young of AC/DC....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zB0RygrYy8&feature=related[/ame]

67....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOGRTLn2uKY&feature=related[/ame]

66.....EARLY Garage band stuff....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULgzVm2q8SA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wVThzJppeRk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wVThzJppeRk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 9, 2009)

1965.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiwvti7txCM]YouTube - the barbarians - are you a boy or are you a girl[/ame]


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Imb4tYOk8GE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Imb4tYOk8GE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

you know it's gonna be.
all right?


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c5A8XcFi6nM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c5A8XcFi6nM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MKOjiCebobE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MKOjiCebobE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

wakarimasu?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMYZBVbifh8]YouTube - Frankie Valli And The Four Seasons- Walk Like A Man[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 7, 2009)

Kickin it up a notch for todays brain damaged generation.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFjiM4REHfk]YouTube - Black Sabbath War Pigs Live California jam 1974[/ame]


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-vyRXEx6DA]YouTube - Turtles So happy together[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5rmfhENhgQ]YouTube - Paul Revere And The Raiders-Just Seventeen[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVs0Uls4cvw]YouTube - In the land of the few - Love Sculpture[/ame]


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR1aSE8zn9Q]YouTube - The Zombies - Brief Candles[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKTZhyY5-VM]YouTube - The Kinks - She's Got Everything[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTnUPI8203U]YouTube - Small Faces - The Autumn Stone[/ame]


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HwEwe69nnM]YouTube - THE PRETTY THINGS. PRIVATE SORROW[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vASr2J-CfiM]YouTube - "Land of Make Believe" by the Easybeats[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAT72eJHL6E]YouTube - Dave Clark Five - The Red Balloon (1968)[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 17, 2009)

In honor of the 40th anniversary of the first moon landing. 

Standing on the Moon (Space Hymn)  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gqnu__c8vk]YouTube - Lothar and the hand people-space hymn[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2009)

I will follow up on that one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0P1Uc7PUF8]YouTube - The Byrds-Mr. Spaceman[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSP8uXPfH0E&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aQ98sq48gg&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWQEUi6vOA4]YouTube - Mama Cass Elliot - Dream A Little Dream Of Me[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Aug 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzGrJbO8cCI&feature=related]YouTube - ? & The Mysterians - 96 Tears[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnqXEBNblCw]YouTube - MCCOYS-DON'T WORRY MOTHER[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2009)

We used to listen to Jimmy Dean when we were little.  Mom hated it when we ran around singing this one.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oQyNlYPNVU]YouTube - Jimmy Dean - Little Black Book (1962)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2vMp0kJHyo]YouTube - The Righteous Brothers - Just Once In My Life[/ame]


----------



## Molly Abigail (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Roomy. My dad loves House OF the Rising Sun.  He could listen to that song everyday for the rest of his life.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2009)

Charlie Pride



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmAg0E-jqMY]YouTube - The Lawrence Welk Show: Kaw-Liga[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIUPCfIihQ4]YouTube - Glen Campbell Galveston[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2009)

My dad has this record.  Listened to it all the time growing up ... Sherman was ahead of his time.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnhCJdJRMUQ]YouTube - Al N' Yetta - Allan Sherman (1962)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 17, 2009)

bump

too good a thread to be buried


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQaUs5J2wdI&feature=related]YouTube - The Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj4LfHGyIoE&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ntCcf9Ewk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc&feature=related]YouTube - Hermans Hermits - Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter 1965[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw&feature=related]YouTube - Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GndBwOPKnOA]YouTube - The Outsiders - Time Wont Let Me[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECsKjaIPwTk&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don't You Care[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYJhhKSXOBo&feature=related]YouTube - The Association - Along Comes Mary[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DkETTRg0C8&feature=related]YouTube - spanky & our gang---lazy days[/ame]


----------

